# Mahindra 4025 Problem



## battlinbear85 (Oct 31, 2020)

I have an older 4025 that started smoking on me while i was driving it to go get some Rocks about 2 miles. The engine is fine and so is all of the hydraulics as far as i could see. But just on the right side above the right wheel this device started smoking. It leaked out of the cap a little, so i shut it down to let it cool. Any ideas what type of hydraulic fluid, oil or whatever would be appreciated? I will post a picture...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could it be an oil cooler? Like a little radiator?


----------



## battlinbear85 (Oct 31, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Could it be an oil cooler? Like a little radiator?


----------



## battlinbear85 (Oct 31, 2020)

It was the engine brake on the right side of the engine. Didn’t notice that it was so low until later on when I went back a couple hours later letting it cool down, I guess the spring that holds the brake up fell off.


----------

